# In need of some information



## Liia

Hi everyone i am wanting a little information. I am with my partner and we have decided we would like to try for a baby but i am a little concerned as he had a daughter with down syndrome with an ex partner and i was wondering what would the chances of our having the same condition?I have a child from a previous relationship with no health problems or conditions. I would love another baby but i dont think i would be able to cope with a child & a baby with downs i would love it all the same but just the extra special care they need i dont think i have the strenght to cope any info will be greatful


----------



## Marleysgirl

I will bite my tongue ...

The BBC Health website says:



> Having a child with Down's syndrome is more likely if a woman already has a child with the syndrome, or if a close family member has had an affected child. But most cases are sporadic (the parents aren't affected) and the risk of recurrence in further pregnancies is very small.

Risk increases with the mother's age.

If you are really concerned, speak to your GP and ask whether genetic testing would help.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Actually no, I won't bite my tongue but I'll be polite.

Downs Syndrome is only one of a number of things that might be wrong with any baby that you have. There is always a risk, although a high percentage of pregnancies result in a baby without any health issues. If you are concerned about coping with a child with DS, how would you cope with a child needing a wheelchair? Needing to be fed by tube? One that cannot control their reactions and behaviour because of autism?

You need to give this some *serious* thought and discussion with your OH.


----------



## Liia

Yes your right would be just as much hard work if anything was wrong with any baby. I wont not try to concive just because im worried about having a baby with D.S i would love my baby no matter what i was just wondering if its likely thats all. I have never had to deal with any problems but if that was the case i would have to make myself cope. It would just be a struggle. I wasnt posting the thread to sound awful or mean. I love my partners baby like shes my own shes just another beautiful girl too me


----------



## Marleysgirl

Have a chat to your doctor. I honestly don't know whether there is any genetic disposition towards DS, whether if you have one child with DS your chances of a second are increased, and whether that might carry down the mother's or father's line. But your GP or a community midwife should be able to advise you on risk factors and the testing available.

One of the benefits of DS (if you can call it a benefit!) is that it can be diagnosed during pregnancy, so you have time to research and prepare mentally. So many other issues don't manifest themselves until birth or months/years later.


----------



## Nathyrra

The only type of DS that is heredity is Translocation. It accounts for about 2% of all cases. The most common type is called Non Disjunction, this accounts for 96% of cases. This type of DS is a genetic fluke, it's just something that happens and can happen to anyone at anytime. Usually the tests performed after birth can tell you exactly what kind of DS you are dealing with. (my son has NonDJ)

Having two children with DS is extremely rare, I know of one person that has two DS children (translocation) and that's it. Your doctor will tell you that your chances are increased a fraction, but it's just a fraction. CVS and Amnio can give you a definite answer either way in utero to help prepare yourself.


----------



## Nathyrra

double post


----------



## JASMAK

God doesn't make mistakes...every child is perfect in their way. You won't ever see your child as something 'wrong'.


----------



## mum2be257

Are you planning on having any testing done? x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I don't know how likely it is. But I would think about it hard first if I was you.


----------



## ThisMumRocks

Im not sure why in a support group people feel the need to jump down your throat, I apologize for that. If you have questions i would get the specific type of her Ds and take it to your OB, but as you said you are just wondering and still want a child. Good for you :) we all take risks in our pregnancies, I to have a child not with DS but my daughter has ADHD, OCD, and a severe anxiety disorder, with aspergers autism. I too looked into what the statistic chances are and we talked about what to do when we have another and the child may or may not have the same conditions, yes our children are beautiful, but we always need to look into things, prepare, and help them. My Brother has a child with PKU a very rare disorder which afflicts 1 in 15,000 and is so rare for two parents to have the hospital was asking if my my brother and his wife where sister and brother :huh: when they wanted a second child they to went to their daughters DR and asked question of the likelihood and talk about it. they went on to have another that was PKU free and a third that they lost after premature birth. BUt the they did the right thing, like you they talked, asked questions, got info. So I applaud you for taking on a child with a disability and loving her as your own, and asking questions, and looking for info. So I say good for you! I wish you a fast TTC and H&H pregnacy when u do!! :hugs:


----------

